# The Key Program



## ZerasPride

I know it's a bit early to ask for reviews of this new program being offered by Royal but I don't see a thread yet. So anyone book The Key for a future sailing?

DH and I might be accompanying friends of ours on the Symphony in September to celebrate their 25th anniversary and I know they will not book a suite. I was bummed at the thought of missing out on so many of the suite perks I love but a balcony cabin plus The Key would give us a similar experience for much less than a Grand Suite would cost. Any thoughts fellow Dissers?


----------



## a1tinkfans

Considering it for an upcoming cruise. I’d like to know opinions as well


----------



## mevelandry

It sounds nice and the description reminds me a bit of Carnival's Faster To The Fun. We loved it.


----------



## mevelandry

*Double*


----------



## mevelandry

Update: I just noticed it was available for my sailing so I booked it!!   (Sailing in October!)

The free Chop's Grille lunch on arrival and the free wifi convinced us because we had already booked them. It's going to make us save some money! The rest of the perks end up costing us only 20$ CAD per person.  

P.s.: Looking forward the disembarkation day breakfast as well!


----------



## ZerasPride

Thanks for the update. We will be booking our cruise soon and I'm sold on the benefits so will book as a surprise for my husband!


----------



## a1tinkfans

Were you aware...
The  wi fi is like $85 ( what I paid during a sale) and you only need it for one phone... which .. code can then be shared by logging on and off from any phone. So, you can only use one person at a time. 
The lunch is like 30 pp.. 
I’m trying to figure if the real value is there for us too. I’m with others traveling and so far , They balked... 
still deciding... 
I’d love to know if someone has actually done it and what they thought ..
Did you really get seating at every show? Was it in a different area? 
Advantages and disadvantages??


----------



## mevelandry

a1tinkfans said:


> Were you aware...
> The  wi fi is like $85 ( what I paid during a sale) and you only need it for one phone... which .. code can then be shared by logging on and off from any phone. So, you can only use one person at a time.
> The lunch is like 30 pp..
> I’m trying to figure if the real value is there for us too. I’m with others traveling and so far , They balked...
> still deciding...
> I’d love to know if someone has actually done it and what they thought ..
> Did you really get seating at every show? Was it in a different area?
> Advantages and disadvantages??



I've found a review online. So far, it sounds like it's really efficient and much appreciated. That being said, it looks like it's a better value for shorter cruises. On longer cruises, it becomes a bit expensive.


----------



## a1tinkfans

mevelandry said:


> I've found a review online. So far, it sounds like it's really efficient and much appreciated. That being said, it looks like it's a better value for shorter cruises. On longer cruises, it becomes a bit expensive.




Yes, my cost is almost 300 for us, sale being offered 19.99 versus original 24.99 pp per day.


----------



## a1tinkfans

I did it. I Bought The Key, after getting the Sale price email from rccl. A New Year Gift to us.  Good excuse, right, lol. 
I’ll report back after the cruise.


----------



## cel_disney

Looking forward to reviews!  I’m travelinf with my 8 year old on a Symphony in April.  I would have considered it if I didn’t have to get it for my 8 year old as well.  She doesn’t need her own WiFi or access to many of the shows so it’s deally not worth it when including both of us.


----------



## Laz

a1tinkfans said:


> Were you aware...
> The  wi fi is like $85 ( what I paid during a sale) and you only need it for one phone... which .. code can then be shared by logging on and off from any phone. So, you can only use one person at a time.
> The lunch is like 30 pp..
> I’m trying to figure if the real value is there for us too. I’m with others traveling and so far , They balked...
> still deciding...
> I’d love to know if someone has actually done it and what they thought ..
> Did you really get seating at every show? Was it in a different area?
> Advantages and disadvantages??



A couple of thoughts:
I lock my devices up and never use them.  
We never had a problem finding a good seat for the show, but we do get to the theater early.  I noticed that the VIP section opens up to the general public 15 minutes before the show.  
We never have a big line for the flow rider or other ship activities when in port.  Every one goes on shore.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Laz said:


> A couple of thoughts:
> I lock my devices up and never use them.
> We never had a problem finding a good seat for the show, but we do get to the theater early.  I noticed that the VIP section opens up to the general public 15 minutes before the show.
> We never have a big line for the flow rider or other ship activities when in port.  Every one goes on shore.


Thx for replying! We re going at a busy time and the priority stuff ( embarkation/port and final disrmbarkment plus the WiFi.. which we ll require ) just made sense for the cruise. Read some online reviews as well,  which were all Very Positive. 
I’ll report back.


----------



## Hrhpd

We are still on the fence.  I want it mainly for the "no reservations needed for shows" perk and the internet. But someone just posted in one of the Oasis groups that they talked to RCI and RCI told them that some of the ships that are showing No Reservations Needed is wrong information and that reservations still need to be made but seats are reserved.

Of course, with this being a brand new program, the RCI person may not have known of the tweaks RCI is making for the program. The Key in our cruise planner definitely says No Reservations Needed.

We purchased it, but will cancel if the no reservations perk is not honored.  I can the internet alone cheaper and I don't really care about the flowrider or zipline or dropping my bags off.  Since we have My Time Dining, I wanted the flexibility in going to shows without reservations in case we change our "reserved" dining time.


----------



## starvenger

On Oasis class some of the shows are first come, first served seating and some require reservations - or more accurately, they require you to claim a seat. On other classes (excluding Quantum), I think seating is all FCFS. 

So I think the strategy here is that if you can book a show in the cruise planner, do it. That way, if you decide to cancel your Key pass, you still have a spot.


----------



## a1tinkfans

It specifically indicates that no pre cruise Nor onboard reservations are needed for Allures “key” holders for the shows. 
Not sure how to confirm this if it’s now being said that it’s Incorrect information. 
That’s a clincher for me. I’ve not canceled my sale priced prior purchase, WiFi yet... I’ll hold off. 
That would be Very disappointing to me .. if the buzz that it’s not included. I printed out the complete offering and hope to follow up. I’ll post any update.


----------



## ZerasPride

When we stayed in a suite in November I booked shows around our meal times so most likely would book show times even though we can walk in and grab seats.  I could not believe the lines that built up for performances! So far, if it is not part of the Key package it is not a deal breaker for us.  Would love to know what your experience is like a1tinkfans.


----------



## anricat

So if each person in my stateroom gets The Key, is the internet one device per person getting The Key or one device total in the stateroom?


----------



## John VN

anricat said:


> So if each person in my stateroom gets The Key, is the internet one device per person getting The Key or one device total in the stateroom?



Every person in the room *must purchase* The Key and each receives the Perks.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Apparently some ships are offering different perks ... I’d love to get the one with Early Access to stateroom. that’s not on Allures Key offering..


----------



## anricat

John VN said:


> Every person in the room *must purchase* The Key and each receives the Perks.



SOLD!


----------



## a1tinkfans

anricat said:


> SOLD!




Age 7 and above... not all.


----------



## anricat

a1tinkfans said:


> Age 7 and above... not all.



But do they charge you for age 6 and under and then not give the benefits? That seems odd. My DD is 10 so we should be fine.


----------



## a1tinkfans

anricat said:


> But do they charge you for age 6 and under and then not give the benefits? That seems odd. My DD is 10 so we should be fine.


Anyone in the stateroom that meets the age requirement, gets all the benefits. 
Not sure a 7 year old needs WiFi .. then again. Maybe WiFi games etc lol


----------



## anricat

a1tinkfans said:


> Not sure a 7 year old needs WiFi .. then again. Maybe WiFi games etc lol



Even my 10 year old doesn't  need wi-fi. Then again. I'm not sure I actually do.


----------



## ZerasPride

Early access is not offered on my sailing on Harmony in September either but I just bought it as a surprise for DH since it is on sale for $19.99 per person.  Have no idea how many of these Royal is selling and when the price may go up.  Plus we had $200 in cruise credit so only paid $79 for it and we would have eaten in Chops and bought 2 Voom packages anyway!  Can't wait to read the reviews of those who come back and have experienced the program!


----------



## nickymaria

I just bought it for my daughters and I (we're going on our first RC cruise 3/30 on the Symphony) - I'll definitely report out how it goes!


----------



## pattyw

I just bought this for our cruise on Allure in April.  It wasn't much more than the Voom Surf & Stream for 1 device. So, it seems like a good deal for the additional perks!


----------



## a1tinkfans

It appears that each ship is offering different Key components. Some are Requiring reservations for shows Despite having the Key. They are reserving the seating Area for Key holders,but still requiring Key holders to get a reservation ( to know how many people are showing up) 
The cruise critic blog thread is quite long and perusing it might help clarify for individual ships and what people are experiencing once onboard. 
Some ships offering early stateroom access, some not. Some offering no advance reservations, some not. Details versus actual experiences are differing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## halfmonkey

Hi. We're going on our first RCCL cruise in July to Alaska and saw this as an option to buy and I have some questions. I've read through this thread but couldn't find the answers I'm looking for so hopefully, someone with experience can chime in.

So it seems that you have to buy this for every eligible person. We're a party of 7 with the youngest being 6.5. I think if I read it correctly, we have to buy for the 6.5 year old too, correct?

Can someone confirm if I'm reading this right too, that's it's $19.99 per person per day? So we're cruising 8 days/7 nights. Is that to say that our cost for this will be $19.99 x 7 people x 8 days = $1,119.44? If so, YIKES!


----------



## ZerasPride

halfmonkey said:


> Hi. We're going on our first RCCL cruise in July to Alaska and saw this as an option to buy and I have some questions. I've read through this thread but couldn't find the answers I'm looking for so hopefully, someone with experience can chime in.
> 
> So it seems that you have to buy this for every eligible person. We're a party of 7 with the youngest being 6.5. I think if I read it correctly, we have to buy for the 6.5 year old too, correct?
> 
> Can someone confirm if I'm reading this right too, that's it's $19.99 per person per day? So we're cruising 8 days/7 nights. Is that to say that our cost for this will be $19.99 x 7 people x 8 days = $1,119.44? If so, YIKES!



You are correct.  You have to purchase the Key for each person in your cabin to get the benefits.  Folks have reported on cruisecritic that the Cruise Planner is allowing you to purchase individual keys but that does not make sense to me because it would mean some in your party would have the benefits and others would not.  I also believe it states somewhere on the page when you go to purchase that each person in the cabin 6 and over have to purchase.  

And your math is just a little off.  It is per night not per day.  My husband and purchased for our 7 night cruise at $19.99 each.  So you would subtract one of the days ($139.93) from your total.  It is not cheap and I do not know if I would be willing to purchase if we had a large party but for me and DH since we were going to eat at Chops and buy the Voom and Stream anyway, plus we had on board credit; it was an easy decision for us.


----------



## crabbymom

Hi all!  I purchased the Key for my son (16) and I on the Mariner a couple of weeks ago.  I am happy to answer any questions, but the bottom line is: Yes, I felt it was worth it.


----------



## ZerasPride

crabbymom said:


> Hi all!  I purchased the Key for my son (16) and I on the Mariner a couple of weeks ago.  I am happy to answer any questions, but the bottom line is: Yes, I felt it was worth it.



Thanks crabbymom for being willing to answer questions.  So glad you thought it was worth it.  I have a couple questions.  

1.  Did you have to reserve shows in advance?  May not be something you can answer since I see you were not on an Oasis class ship but I will ask anyway!
2.  Where were the seats for people with the Key?  We sailed in a grand suite back in November so we were able to sit right behind Star Class for the shows.  Great seats in all venues!
3.  Can you describe debarkation?  Did you take advantage of the breakfast and leave the ship when you wanted?
4.  How were you distinguished as a Key participant?  Special sticker on your SeaPass card or were you given a special band or anything?
5.  Would you share any highlights you experienced using the Key?

Again, thanks in advance for sharing your experience and answering my questions.


----------



## crabbymom

ZerasPride said:


> Thanks crabbymom for being willing to answer questions.  So glad you thought it was worth it.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1.  Did you have to reserve shows in advance?  May not be something you can answer since I see you were not on an Oasis class ship but I will ask anyway! - Did not have to reserve (not Oasis) just had to show up 15 mins early.
> 2.  Where were the seats for people with the Key?  We sailed in a grand suite back in November so we were able to sit right behind Star Class for the shows.  Great seats in all venues! - We sat right behind the Suite/Pinnacle (no Star Class).
> 3.  Can you describe debarkation?  Did you take advantage of the breakfast and leave the ship when you wanted? - Debarkation was the best!  We were able to leave with the self carry people, but we were also able to check our luggage and not have to carry it off.  We had an early flight so we put our bags out the night before (special luggage tags provided), left our cabin around 7am to go to breakfast, had breakfast in the MDR then had a special line to disembark and pick up our luggage.  We were in the Uber by 8am.
> 4.  How were you distinguished as a Key participant?  Special sticker on your SeaPass card or were you given a special band or anything? The SeaPass card had a Key symbol sticker on it, and they did check for it when we used a Key privilege.  In addition they asked for our cabin number.
> 5.  Would you share any highlights you experienced using the Key?  Aside from the amazing disembark, I really liked having Chops available at Lunch instead of the Windjammer.  On the Mariner, Chops is not normally open for lunch so it was ONLY open for Key holders.  Also, the priority boarding was pretty fantastic as we were the absolute first people on the ship, we were called with Pinnacles and there was only one at that time so we were on board by about 10:30am.  My son enjoyed having internet as I normally do not get that for the kids. The extra hours on the FlowRider were another hit with my son.
> 
> Again, thanks in advance for sharing your experience and answering my questions.



Certainly!  See above.


----------



## ZerasPride

Thanks so much for answering my questions.  I am more sure than ever that since we are just in a junior suite this time, the Key will enhance our experience.


----------



## a1tinkfans

It seems that the Key perks have changed.  It’s very possible your upcoming cruise is effected by the changes. Check the package details out on cruise planner again to confirm for your cruise. 
They now  DO require reservations pre cruise for shows!    on some Oasis ships.. best to check!  As rccl said... they can change at any time... oh well. 
Not sure I’ll be keeping the key as it was the deciding factor for me.


----------



## cel_disney

a1tinkfans said:


> It seems that the Key perks have changed.  It’s very possible your upcoming cruise is effected by the changes. Check the package details out on cruise planner again to confirm for your cruise.
> They now  DO require reservations pre cruise for shows!    on some Oasis ships.. best to check!  As rccl said... they can change at any time... oh well.
> Not sure I’ll be keeping the key as it was the deciding factor for me.




Thanks for posting this update.  I looked it up and it definitely does require reservations now!  I wonder what they will do for everyone that purchased it before the change!   People have since cancelled on my cruise and I did grab a resverstion for The key incase we decide to use it because the rest of our party is but this is definitely a huge detractor in value.    If my friends who have it reserved get a notification - I will post here.    If any of you got a notification of the change - please share what RCI said! 

As a side note - our Symphony cruise is 74 days away and still no entertainment available to book...


----------



## ZerasPride

I am so bummed! Just read the updated details and yes for Harmony it does say advance booking for shows is required. We did book shows in advance for our last cruise even though we were in a grand suite so I suppose it is no big deal but I feel a little disappointed. 

I also copied and will paste what the offer says now about embarkation lunch which I think is nice that you can pick which restaurant now. 

***Exclusive embarkation lunch at a specialty dining venue. Choose between a Steakhouse (Chops Grille) or Italian (Giovanni’s Table or Jamie’s Italian depending on your ship). You can select your venue of choice once onboard. Seating is first come, first served from 11:30am – 1:30pm.


----------



## starvenger

Guess the rule of thumb then is that if you are able to book shows through the cruise planner, do it.


----------



## a1tinkfans

No notification from royal.. just 
lucked out? Reading blogs... does not make me happy..
I too noticed choose a restaurant, guessing chops too busy! 

Anyone know the cancel/refund (timing) policy (Key) ... will it be after I have an opportunity to try for the show? 
Are key members Guaranteed their choice?
Why are some saying they re Less  than 90, but still no way to reserve? 
I thought the first chance to book was 90 days..
TIA, if u know! 

Back to planning....


----------



## a1tinkfans

starvenger said:


> Guess the rule of thumb then is that if you are able to book shows through the cruise planner, do it.



Agree! But wondering Why guests are not at Same opening time To reserve.. 90 days, 75 days? 
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## a1tinkfans

anricat said:


> But do they charge you for age 6 and under and then not give the benefits? That seems odd. My DD is 10 so we should be fine.


I just read somewhere .. blog I think. Under the age limit gets the benefits of the paid guests, as long as they qualify... ie rock climbing wall .. restrictions?


----------



## starvenger

a1tinkfans said:


> Agree! But wondering Why guests are not at Same opening time To reserve.. 90 days, 75 days?
> Any thoughts on that?


I wish I knew. It’s not like people would hover over their computers just waiting to book a time for a yet-to-be-determined feature performer.


----------



## cel_disney

I’m assuming that we don’t have an entertainment schedule for Symphony yet because they haven’t worked out all of the entertainment contracts for 2nd Quarter yet...and I suspect once they have the scheduled they will open them for several weeeks/months of booking. Sometimes they are open 100-125 days in advance I think?

Good question about cancellation policy - meaning could you cancel on board at day 2 or 3 for a refund of remaining days?  


Someone told me when The Key was first released in December that it was seating and it reservations for shows - anyone have access to that history?


----------



## richmo

When I first read the Key was 19.99, I thought, well, maybe that's worth it for what you get. But then when I saw it was 19.99 per day per person...no thanks!


----------



## a1tinkfans

cel_disney said:


> I’m assuming that we don’t have an entertainment schedule for Symphony yet because they haven’t worked out all of the entertainment contracts for 2nd Quarter yet...and I suspect once they have the scheduled they will open them for several weeeks/months of booking. Sometimes they are open 100-125 days in advance I think?
> 
> Good question about cancellation policy - meaning could you cancel on board at day 2 or 3 for a refund of remaining days?
> 
> 
> Someone told me when The Key was first released in December that it was seating and it reservations for shows - anyone have access to that history?



If u were replying to me .. about cancellation/refund
I was wondering if , when my window opens to reserve and I Don’t  get the nite I want per say.. can I still get refunded in cruise planner.. 
Is reservation open early enough to still have time to cancel??


----------



## a1tinkfans

richmo said:


> When I first read the Key was 19.99, I thought, well, maybe that's worth it for what you get. But then when I saw it was 19.99 per day per person...no thanks!



I get it.. but if ur IN on WiFi purchase it’s basically a few more bucks for the other Perks..for some


----------



## starvenger

Yeah that is basically the thing. The Key will be worth the price for some, not so much for others. I see this as something that couples are more likely to take advantage of than families. But time will tell.


----------



## mevelandry

starvenger said:


> Yeah that is basically the thing. The Key will be worth the price for some, not so much for others. I see this as something that couples are more likely to take advantage of than families. But time will tell.



It's really worth the price for us as we are 2 adults doing a 3 nights... So not only it is not expensive at all but gives us easy access to pretty much everything we want to try, and a lunch at Chop's Grille and the internet package that we planned on buying anyway.


----------



## cel_disney

mevelandry said:


> It's really worth the price for us as we are 2 adults doing a 3 nights... So not only it is not expensive at all but gives us easy access to pretty much everything we want to try, and a lunch at Chop's Grille and the internet package that we planned on buying anyway.



Without the show reservations, this definitely diminishes the value for oasis class, but it also really points to a very high value for short cruises!   

The embarkation, debarkation, port priority and Chops lunch put you in the Black assuming you were going to spend at least $12/person on Internet! 

I agree that it’s still not great for families - the last thing we need is our kids attached to their devices all day!  If we keep our key registration - that will be the hardest part to manage with my 8 year old!!


----------



## starvenger

Agreed about Oasis class. At $140pp the value isn’t quite there but a 3-4 night at $60-80pp it’s a virtual bargain in the cruise upsell world. 

But - I’m doing a 5 night next Jan. That’s $100pp and we’re a group of 4. That’s probably too much for us, but for a party of 2 or 3 it might still represent good value for the price.


----------



## mevelandry

cel_disney said:


> Without the show reservations, this definitely diminishes the value for oasis class, but it also really points to a very high value for short cruises!
> 
> The embarkation, debarkation, port priority and Chops lunch put you in the Black assuming you were going to spend at least $12/person on Internet!
> 
> I agree that it’s still not great for families - the last thing we need is our kids attached to their devices all day!  If we keep our key registration - that will be the hardest part to manage with my 8 year old!!



I'll sail on the Mariner. Not sure if we have to book shows or not on this one. I read mixed reports on that subject.


----------



## crabbymom

mevelandry said:


> I'll sail on the Mariner. Not sure if we have to book shows or not on this one. I read mixed reports on that subject.



No reservations required on the Mariner.  Just got off her last week.  @starvenger is correct...for the 3 & 4 night cruises it is a bargain!


----------



## Hrhpd

richmo said:


> When I first read the Key was 19.99, I thought, well, maybe that's worth it for what you get. But then when I saw it was 19.99 per day per person...no thanks!


Raised the price today to $31.99 per person/per day.


----------



## starvenger

Hrhpd said:


> Raised the price today to $31.99 per person/per day.


Mmmmyeahhhhh. Hard pass.


----------



## cel_disney

starvenger said:


> Mmmmyeahhhhh. Hard pass.



Agree - hard to see value at this price....

They might be able to do 25% off and get to the $25 price point and get some takers (especially those who flow) but $32 is nuts...


----------



## ZerasPride

I saw the price increase today. I thought $19.99 per person was a fair price for what we are getting but at $31.99 per person per night - no - just no.


----------



## Hrhpd

ZerasPride said:


> I saw the price increase today. I thought $19.99 per person was a fair price for what we are getting but at $31.99 per person per night - no - just no.


glad we bought at $19.99. Our cruise is not until late summer, so waiting to see how this thing evolves before we decide whether or not to cancel it.


----------



## ZerasPride

Hrhpd said:


> glad we bought at $19.99. Our cruise is not until late summer, so waiting to see how this thing evolves before we decide whether or not to cancel it.



I agree that the jump in price is surprising. I thought it was overpriced at $24.99 but this increase seems excessive. Glad we got it at the reduced price and so is my girlfriend and her husband.


----------



## mevelandry

Oh boy, I'm glad we got it for 19.99$ because 31,99$ brings it to over 40$/pp per night in Canadian $!!! The Key will most likely be one and done for us unless they have promos in the future.


----------



## nancy drew

I am so glad I bought it at $19.99!  I have heard there will be more benefits attached in the future, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## luvthemouse71

nancy drew said:


> I am so glad I bought it at $19.99!  I have heard there will be more benefits attached in the future, but that hasn't happened yet.


I bought it at 19.99 too. My sister and I both like Chops and we like to be able to keep in touch with my mom because she is getting older. We would have bought internet packages anyway. It was a good value for us.


----------



## luvthemouse71

mevelandry said:


> Oh boy, I'm glad we got it for 19.99$ because 31,99$ brings it to over 40$/pp per night in Canadian $!!! The Key will most likely be one and done for us unless they have promos in the future.


The prices change.. I just purchased yesterday for 19.99.


----------



## mevelandry

luvthemouse71 said:


> The prices change.. I just purchased yesterday for 19.99.



That's good news.


----------



## bluejasmine

We will be on Harmony of the Seas in a Jr Suite and really considering the Key program but not sure about paying $350 for it... So you get on the ship early, get  free lunch when you get on, VIP seating for shows, disembark at ports first, special time on things like rock climbing etc and disembark the ship at the end of the cruise with a special breakfast, is that it?


----------



## cel_disney

bluejasmine said:


> We will be on Harmony of the Seas in a Jr Suite and really considering the Key program but not sure about paying $350 for it... So you get on the ship early, get  free lunch when you get on, VIP seating for shows, disembark at ports first, special time on things like rock climbing etc and disembark the ship at the end of the cruise with a special breakfast, is that it?




This is the list as I understand it:

- expedited entry (after Suites and pinnacle, before Diamond/D+)
- carry on luggage drop service
- each person gets internet/wifi
- each person gets lunch at Chops or Jaimes on boarding day(you pick)
- reserved seating for shows (still supposedly need reservations on harmony)
- reserves rock wall / flow rider times
- final breakfast
- expedited walk off


----------



## John VN

starvenger said:


> Agreed about Oasis class. At $140pp the value isn’t quite there but a 3-4 night at $60-80pp it’s a virtual bargain in the cruise upsell world.
> 
> But - I’m doing a 5 night next Jan. That’s $100pp and we’re a group of 4. That’s probably too much for us, but for a party of 2 or 3 it might still represent good value for the price.



Holland America on MS Nieuw Statendam coming up and just received email about the "Club Orange" program.  At $50*/day* --- I don't think so.

$19.99 ---- short RCCL sounds good.


----------



## cel_disney

John VN said:


> Holland America on MS Nieuw Statendam coming up and just received email about the "Club Orange" program.  At $50*/day* --- I don't think so.
> 
> $19.99 ---- short RCCL sounds good.



I think RCI will keep trying to raise this price.  The per cruise revenue is very low with only 100 key holders.


----------



## ZerasPride

bluejasmine said:


> We will be on Harmony of the Seas in a Jr Suite and really considering the Key program but not sure about paying $350 for it... So you get on the ship early, get  free lunch when you get on, VIP seating for shows, disembark at ports first, special time on things like rock climbing etc and disembark the ship at the end of the cruise with a special breakfast, is that it?



Just wanted to add we will be on the Harmony in a junior suite as well and I think the Key is well worth getting some full suite perks but we purchased when the Key was on sale for $19.99 per person per day. We stayed in a grand suite last year on Oasis but the price difference is $2,000 to upgrade from the Jr suite. No thanks. $280 is much more reasonable and since we can eat dinner in CK the only thing we will miss from the full suite life is the private sun deck. I'm happy!


----------



## John VN

ZerasPride said:


> Just wanted to add we will be on the Harmony in a junior suite as well and I think the Key is well worth getting some full suite perks but we purchased when the Key was on sale for $19.99 per person per day. We stayed in a grand suite last year on Oasis but the price difference is $2,000 to upgrade from the Jr suite. No thanks. $280 is much more reasonable and since we can eat dinner in CK the only thing we will miss from the full suite life is the private sun deck. I'm happy!



Dinner in KC is wonderful but when we did a Jr. Suite it was only a 1 night visit allowed so our next cruise we went for a GS to get the full perk.  RCCL kept discounting before our cruise and we wound up in a Crown Loft 1 week Eastern for $4,200.00 on Oasis.  Seems that was a good value and not able to duplicate  anywhere near that with current/future pricing.  Will be trying MSC Yacht Club for 2 upcoming week'rs at that pricing.


----------



## ZerasPride

John,

That sounds wonderful!  I stalk RCCL's site everyday for an upgrade but most likely won't bite. We are sailing with friends celebrating their 25th wedding anniversary and want to spend most of our time together.  They will be in a regular balcony cabin but we all have the Key so we can stay together.  Frankly, DH did not like CK at all.  It was a standing joke that the wait staff knew he wanted chicken fingers off the kids menu.  A couple at the next table heard him order them and they did the same!  I think we can live with CK this trip.  Have my eye on Celebrity Edge next!


----------



## savage1117

I purchased it for our upcoming cruise as a 40th bday present for myself. It is my and my 13 daughter going.  Both of us will get a 1 device voom log in correct? not sure why i was reading it as one per room. Thanks


----------



## ZerasPride

You will get 1 Voom code each! Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## eritger1110

Wife and I are cruising in August.. she informed me it is a must that we have internet connection while away for 8 days from our 2 boys (both under 5 years old... cruise is HIGHLY needed and long overdue at this point given the hectic last 5 years).. however when pricing out the wifi packages they have and then seeing 'The Key' includes wifi and a host of other perks for a nominal price difference, we decided to pull the trigger. I read a thread before booking it from someone who was part of the 'test group' to try out 'The Key' for one of the first times. Their take on the perks were positive. One thing that stood out is that for any of the shows you go to enjoy... without the key it is likely you have to show up relatively early to get a 'decent' seat, however with 'The Key' you can show up mere minutes before the show and you have the best seats in the house reserved for you. Also, we are cruising on 'Harmony of the Seas'.. a VERY large boat with A LOT of people... 'The Key' gets you expedited embarkation and debarkation not only at the beginning and end of the cruise but at the ports of call as well. This seemed like a good little perk as well. The Lunch you get on the day of departure seems like it will be nice and the fact that they take your carry on bags from you to take to your room so you can wander around the ship empty handed. (They arrive before your 'other' baggage later that night). 

Also from what I read on larger ships the lines can get long at the 'fun rides' and with 'The Key' has dedicated reserved times only for Key holders which apparently brings the lines down to next to nothing since it is rumored that they only sell a certain number of 'They Key's per sailing.. not that the entire ship gets it.. making it useless. 

All in all from what I could find so far on this new program is that if you are going to buy wifi anyways, this seems to be a good upgrade with some nice perks along the way...


----------



## ZerasPride

I totally agree with you! We will be on Harmony in September and we look forward to all the Key benefits. The only thing I would mention is that the terms of the program were updated a few weeks ago and now you do have to make show reservations for Oasis class ships.

This is not a deal breaker for us because I made show reservations for us last year on the Oasis even though we were in a Grand Suite. As soon as reservations open for our current sailing I will be making them happily.


----------



## nancy drew

eritger1110 said:


> Wife and I are cruising in August.. she informed me it is a must that we have internet connection while away for 8 days from our 2 boys (both under 5 years old... cruise is HIGHLY needed and long overdue at this point given the hectic last 5 years).. however when pricing out the wifi packages they have and then seeing 'The Key' includes wifi and a host of other perks for a nominal price difference, we decided to pull the trigger. I read a thread before booking it from someone who was part of the 'test group' to try out 'The Key' for one of the first times. Their take on the perks were positive. One thing that stood out is that for any of the shows you go to enjoy... without the key it is likely you have to show up relatively early to get a 'decent' seat, however with 'The Key' you can show up mere minutes before the show and you have the best seats in the house reserved for you. Also, we are cruising on 'Harmony of the Seas'.. a VERY large boat with A LOT of people... *'The Key' gets you expedited embarkation and debarkation not only at the beginning and end of the cruise but at the ports of call as well. *This seemed like a good little perk as well. The Lunch you get on the day of departure seems like it will be nice and the fact that they take your carry on bags from you to take to your room so you can wander around the ship empty handed. (They arrive before your 'other' baggage later that night).
> 
> Also from what I read on larger ships the lines can get long at the 'fun rides' and with 'The Key' has dedicated reserved times only for Key holders which apparently brings the lines down to next to nothing since it is rumored that they only sell a certain number of 'They Key's per sailing.. not that the entire ship gets it.. making it useless.
> 
> All in all from what I could find so far on this new program is that if you are going to buy wifi anyways, this seems to be a good upgrade with some nice perks along the way...



This is only true for ports that require tendering, not all ports.  Also my understanding is you should arrive at shows at least 15 minutes prior as they do open up seating to all guests at around 5-10 minutes before the show.  If you do not have a reservation and the Key seating area is full you will be out of luck.


----------



## TVA68

eritger1110 said:


> Wife and I are cruising in August.. she informed me it is a must that we have internet connection while away for 8 days from our 2 boys (both under 5 years old... cruise is HIGHLY needed and long overdue at this point given the hectic last 5 years).. however when pricing out the wifi packages they have and then seeing 'The Key' includes wifi and a host of other perks for a nominal price difference, we decided to pull the trigger. I read a thread before booking it from someone who was part of the 'test group' to try out 'The Key' for one of the first times. Their take on the perks were positive. One thing that stood out is that for any of the shows you go to enjoy... without the key it is likely you have to show up relatively early to get a 'decent' seat, however with 'The Key' you can show up mere minutes before the show and you have the best seats in the house reserved for you. Also, we are cruising on 'Harmony of the Seas'.. a VERY large boat with A LOT of people... 'The Key' gets you expedited embarkation and debarkation not only at the beginning and end of the cruise but at the ports of call as well. This seemed like a good little perk as well. The Lunch you get on the day of departure seems like it will be nice and the fact that they take your carry on bags from you to take to your room so you can wander around the ship empty handed. (They arrive before your 'other' baggage later that night).
> 
> Also from what I read on larger ships the lines can get long at the 'fun rides' and with 'The Key' has dedicated reserved times only for Key holders which apparently brings the lines down to next to nothing since it is rumored that they only sell a certain number of 'They Key's per sailing.. not that the entire ship gets it.. making it useless.
> 
> All in all from what I could find so far on this new program is that if you are going to buy wifi anyways, this seems to be a good upgrade with some nice perks along the way...


Very well stated. Just wanted to add TA said “The Key” sold per cruise where 100 or 200. Depending on the class of ship. 
I have booked it for our cruise and very excited to see if the benefits are worth it. 
We leave tomorrow on Allure. And I will be sure to post!


----------



## LSUfan4444

The only way I see it as being "worth it" is if

You already planned on getting voom for everyone in your stateroom already
You're not a diamond (or higher) member or a suite guest
Other than that, I don't see a value equalling almost $300 for a party of two


----------



## cel_disney

LSUfan4444 said:


> The only way I see it as being "worth it" is if
> 
> You already planned on getting voom for everyone in your stateroom already
> You're not a diamond (or higher) member or a suite guest
> Other than that, I don't see a value equalling almost $300 for a party of two



If you rent flowrider time that also adds up quickly.  $60 for a group session that’s not as private as the key times have been reported to be.


----------



## nancy drew

I am currently on the Symphony of the Seas with the Key program.  They have significantly changed the "perks" for the program, which was not divulged until I boarded.  I will share the letter that was in the stateroom when we arrived.  

We boarded the ship within 15 minutes of arrival at the port.  That was without ANY Key privileges, that was just because the port is super efficient.  We even had a bag check in security and a bathroom break, and we were still on board in less than 15 minutes.  

We dropped our bags off at the theater.  No problems with that.  They gave us wristbands and said that was for the priority access to the Flowrider, Zipline, Rock Wall, and skating.  I asked about this, and they said we have priority and can cut the line any time with the wristband.  I am sure there are some people who have no problem cutting a line of children who have been waiting to use the Flowrider, rock wall, etc. for 20 minutes.  We are not those people. Aside from this "priority" access we have 1 Key hour per activity for the whole week.  That is very different from other sailings that had daily hours.  

Lunch at Chops was a disaster.  We spent 1.5 hours in the restaurant.  The menu is significantly limited, with 3 choices for appetizer, main, and dessert, and they still took 1.5 hours to serve us.  Unacceptable.  If this is a "privilege" they should not be holding us hostage.

We attended the 1977 skating show today.  We had to have reservations.  People without reservations were turned away.  We were guided to the Suites/Pinnacles section.  We arrived at 3:50 and were told there were 5 seats left.  We were lucky to find 3 together, though one seat was crowded by the suites sign.  At 3:52 they removed the sign and allowed anyone to sit in that section.  There were no seats available, though.  I would recommend showing up at least 15-20 minutes early for shows.  We will see Hairspray tonight and see if it is any different as far as seating.  

So far this is definitely not worthwhile.  They have taken away so many of the supposed benefits, changed others, and made others completely unappealing.  If this is what you get for $19.99 per person per day they will NEVER sell it for $34.99 per person per day.  

Other than that I have no complaints.  The ship is gorgeous, the service (aside from Chops) is amazing, and we are happy and fortunate to be on vacation. Feel free to ask any Key or Symphony questions!


----------



## nancy drew

Attaching the Key info from our stateroom.


----------



## nancy drew

Key info


----------



## nancy drew

Oops double posted


----------



## MichelleCanada

nancy drew said:


> Other than that I have no complaints.  The ship is gorgeous, the service (aside from Chops) is amazing, and we are happy and fortunate to be on vacation. Feel free to ask any Key or Symphony questions!



I have a couple of questions:
- did you get wifi for every person you paid for the Key for? 
- did you get early access to you room? (I thought I read that somewhere)
- has the early disembarment for the port days been an advantage?

Thank you for sharing your experiences!


----------



## cel_disney

MichelleCanada said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> - did you get wifi for every person you paid for the Key for?
> - did you get early access to you room? (I thought I read that somewhere)
> - has the early disembarment for the port days been an advantage?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences!



Symphony/Oasis Class does not have any tender ports so I don’t think the early disembarkment for port days applies....


----------



## cel_disney

Nancy Drew - thanks for sharing your symphony experience!  I am following this closely (Are you also posting on cruise critic?).... We are traveling April 13 on Symphony. 

My questions are on the priority access to events...is it all the time like Suites?  Or just some of the hours? 

Also - did they put signs for priority this week?   

If you do use the perk - please share how it went!  

I consider this to now be like Express Pass at universal...if I think about it that way - it won’t feel as bad as ‘cutting the line’.

Hope that the show seating and ship debarkation on day 8 work out well.  Sorry that Chops was longer than you hoped - my last meal at Chops was a torturous 2 hr 25 min ordeal for no good reason so I understand your angst there.   I will talk to my group and maybe we will speak to the waiter to let them know we are not looking for it to be too long...or maybe we will explore first and go to lunch a little later so we aren’t as antsy...but I think an 60-75 minutes should be sufficient.


----------



## starvenger

nancy drew said:


> We attended the 1977 skating show today. We had to have reservations. People without reservations were turned away. We were guided to the Suites/Pinnacles section. We arrived at 3:50 and were told there were 5 seats left. We were lucky to find 3 together, though one seat was crowded by the suites sign. At 3:52 they removed the sign and allowed anyone to sit in that section. There were no seats available, though. I would recommend showing up at least 15-20 minutes early for shows. We will see Hairspray tonight and see if it is any different as far as seating.


I will say that the ice shows almost always fill up. Same with the aqua shows.



nancy drew said:


> Lunch at Chops was a disaster. We spent 1.5 hours in the restaurant. The menu is significantly limited, with 3 choices for appetizer, main, and dessert, and they still took 1.5 hours to serve us. Unacceptable. If this is a "privilege" they should not be holding us hostage.


Last cruise we spent about 1.5 hours at Giovanni's for our free lunch (we were in a CP balcony). Circumstances were slightly different though as we were already at sea and as such we weren't exactly in a rush to do anything. It was also a prix fixe menu so I'm thinking that these things are par for the course with regards to the "free" premium lunches.


----------



## nancy drew

MichelleCanada said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> - did you get wifi for every person you paid for the Key for?
> - did you get early access to you room? (I thought I read that somewhere)
> - has the early disembarment for the port days been an advantage?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences!



Yes, each of us has a unique wifi code for one device.  The internet has been good, actually.  

We did not have early access to our room.  Partly because we were in Chops for 1.5 hours but also the doors to the stateroom hallways were all closed, so I don't know how that would work.  

We will find out about priority disembarkation tomorrow as that is our first day in port.  I do think it is only for tender ports, and Oasis class ships do not tender, so that is not a perk of the program for us.



cel_disney said:


> Nancy Drew - thanks for sharing your symphony experience!  I am following this closely (Are you also posting on cruise critic?).... We are traveling April 13 on Symphony.
> 
> My questions are on the priority access to events...is it all the time like Suites?  Or just some of the hours?
> 
> Also - did they put signs for priority this week?
> 
> If you do use the perk - please share how it went!
> 
> I consider this to now be like Express Pass at universal...if I think about it that way - it won’t feel as bad as ‘cutting the line’.
> 
> Hope that the show seating and ship debarkation on day 8 work out well.  Sorry that Chops was longer than you hoped - my last meal at Chops was a torturous 2 hr 25 min ordeal for no good reason so I understand your angst there.   I will talk to my group and maybe we will speak to the waiter to let them know we are not looking for it to be too long...or maybe we will explore first and go to lunch a little later so we aren’t as antsy...but I think an 60-75 minutes should be sufficient.



I'm not sure I understand about the priority access to events.  Do you mean seating?  We totally missed our chance for priority seating for Hairspray last night as I had the time wrong and we showed up 10 minutes late.  We are supposed to have priority seating at all shows.  I am going to the comedy show tonight, so I will check on the seating situation and report back.

There are no signs for priority access, at least not for the Flowrider.  There is just one line for everyone.  My son has a Key wristband and has never been told to skip the line, and I don't think he would be comfortable if he were encouraged to do so.  He has met some friends who Flowride at the same time and I can't imagine what the other teens would think if he cut in front of all of them.  If there were 2 lines from the start I think it would be much more acceptable to allow Key guests to have priority.  But it would be less fun because at least for my son, talking to the other kids in line has been really fun for him.  There have never been more than 6-8 kids in line at any time and each person only goes for a minute or two, so it isn't really a big deal to wait.  Maybe if we go during a busier time it will be different.


----------



## ZerasPride

I would just like to comment on the priority seating if I may and please someone correct me if I am misunderstanding.  We sailed on Oasis last year in a grand suite and I made reservations for the shows just because that is the Type-A personality I am and they were not necessary for suite guests.  I have no problem making reservations for the shows for our upcoming cruise on Harmony in September with Key.  We always arrived 30 minutes before the shows just because I like to have my choice of seats (even within the reserved area) plus order drinks, get settled and not feel rushed.  So I do not anticipate we will have any problems doing the same with the Key.  Am I missing something?  I know the seating is "reserved" for Key holders but I do not have expectation of having choice seats if we arrive a few minutes before the shows start.  

If someone (nancydrew) or anyone else that has experienced Key seating at shows can comment that would be great!  I just want to adjust my expectations if needed.


----------



## starvenger

My stance has been that you should book shows irrespective of what the cruise line is telling you.


----------



## ZerasPride

I totally agree with that.  I will always book shows where that option is available.  I was wondering if others have expectation with the Key that they can just show up a few minutes before the shows and still have a nice selection of seats.  That was not my experience last year so I do not know if something has changed with this new program.


----------



## cel_disney

ZerasPride said:


> I totally agree with that.  I will always book shows where that option is available.  I was wondering if others have expectation with the Key that they can just show up a few minutes before the shows and still have a nice selection of seats.  That was not my experience last year so I do not know if something has changed with this new program.



The original marketing SAID no reservations were required - but it was updated around the New Year.


----------



## John VN

starvenger said:


> My stance has been that you should book shows irrespective of what the cruise line is telling you.






ZerasPride said:


> I totally agree with that.  I will always book shows where that option is available.  I was wondering if others have expectation with the Key that they can just show up a few minutes before the shows and still have a nice selection of seats.  That was not my experience last year so I do not know if something has changed with this new program.



I simply let my "butler" take care of that for me.


----------



## ZerasPride

John - You must be sailing Star Class. I hope to be like someday when I “grow up” lol! I truly don’t mind making the reservations- as I said I did so when I stayed Sky Class and it was unnecessary last year. I’m looking forward to sailing with the Key benefits in September since we are lowly (tongue in cheek) junior suite Sea Class passengers this time. Sailing with close friends who are in a balcony cabin so since we all have Key benefits we can stay together. 

Although to be frank it seems the benefits are in flux, who knows what this program will look in another 6 months!


----------



## ultimatefans

Where is the Key available to purchase?  I don't see it in my Cruise Planner anywhere but it might be too early.  (Jan 2020)


----------



## cel_disney

ultimatefans said:


> Where is the Key available to purchase?  I don't see it in my Cruise Planner anywhere but it might be too early.  (Jan 2020)



If it’s for sale it will most likely be in Internet Options


----------



## nancy drew

ZerasPride said:


> I would just like to comment on the priority seating if I may and please someone correct me if I am misunderstanding.  We sailed on Oasis last year in a grand suite and I made reservations for the shows just because that is the Type-A personality I am and they were not necessary for suite guests.  I have no problem making reservations for the shows for our upcoming cruise on Harmony in September with Key.  We always arrived 30 minutes before the shows just because I like to have my choice of seats (even within the reserved area) plus order drinks, get settled and not feel rushed.  So I do not anticipate we will have any problems doing the same with the Key.  Am I missing something?  I know the seating is "reserved" for Key holders but I do not have expectation of having choice seats if we arrive a few minutes before the shows start.
> 
> If someone (nancydrew) or anyone else that has experienced Key seating at shows can comment that would be great!  I just want to adjust my expectations if needed.



So, we have had a hard time getting to shows on time (thanks to 2 teens who have no concept of getting ready for things quickly).  We arrived to 1977 (skating show) 10 minutes early and the Key section was also the suite section.  There were 5 seats left.  2 minutes later, the sign and the "guard" left and the section was open to anyone.  So if priority seating is important to you, get there very early (which kind of defeats the purpose especially since they originally said you did not need reservations for shows).  



ultimatefans said:


> Where is the Key available to purchase?  I don't see it in my Cruise Planner anywhere but it might be too early.  (Jan 2020)


'

It will be in the "Internet and More" section of your Cruise Planner if it is available.  I think it is too early for your sailing.  I can also tell you they are still tweaking the program.  I have a feeling it will not last long.  They have already pared down the benefits so much from what it was supposed to be.  Right now I do not feel it is a worthwhile purchase at all and I would not get it again, unless they added more benefits.


----------



## cel_disney

nancy drew said:


> So, we have had a hard time getting to shows on time (thanks to 2 teens who have no concept of getting ready for things quickly).  We arrived to 1977 (skating show) 10 minutes early and the Key section was also the suite section.  There were 5 seats left.  2 minutes later, the sign and the "guard" left and the section was open to anyone.  So if priority seating is important to you, get there very early (which kind of defeats the purpose especially since they originally said you did not need reservations for shows). .



It says in all of the letters and brochures to arrive 15 minutes before showtime. If you just had reservations and wanted good seats, you would need to arrive 30-45 minutes before showtime.  This is a time/line saver for shows if you understand the guidelines.

I think that many people purchased with the original ‘no reservations required’ language - for those people who are not savvy about the changes that have been made, I imagine it could be disappointing.


----------



## nancy drew

I'll be sharing my final thoughts about The Key in a full review of our sailing.  I imagine some will appreciate it more than others.


----------



## mevelandry

nancy drew said:


> I'll be sharing my final thoughts about The Key in a full review of our sailing.  I imagine some will appreciate it more than others.



Sure will!


----------



## ultimatefans

nancy drew said:


> I'll be sharing my final thoughts about The Key in a full review of our sailing.  I imagine some will appreciate it more than others.


Can you post that link here after you've written it?  I want to be sure to read it.


----------



## nancy drew

I've started a review of our trip here, in the Royal Caribbean forum.  Anyone who is interested can find it here or in my signature.


----------



## pattyw

nancy drew said:


> I've started a review of our trip here, in the Royal Caribbean forum.  Anyone who is interested can find it here or in my signature.



Looking forward to your review! We purchased The Key for our cruise - Allure 7 day Western Caribbean next month. First time cruisers here and  need all the tips we can get!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Additional thoughts here from Matt at RC blog

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2019/03/26/royal-caribbeans-the-key-worth-it

“
*Is it worth it?*
Now that you have a good idea of what The Key is and what it offers, here are some basic considerations for deciding if The Key is worth it.

Just like Royal Caribbean's drink package, ultimately the decision to purchase The Key requires the guest to take advantage of what it offers. The real value in the program is the priority access it provides, but it requires the guest to take the time to enjoy those benefits.

If you are staying in a suite (especially on Oasis of Quantum Class cruise ships) and/or are Diamond or higher in Crown and Anchor Society, we do not think it is worth purchasing the Key, since some (but not all) of the benefits are replicated/similar to what is offered by Crown and Anchor or suite benefits.

As previously stated, from a value standpoint, it makes a lot more sense to purchase The Key if you were already planning to purchase internet access on your ship.

The reality is there is no single answer that applies to everyone.  In many cases, it boils down to how many benefits The Key affords will be something you will want to enjoy.

Ultimately, The Key is a way to splurge a bit and enjoy enhanced benefits otherwise not available. If the notion of enjoying priority access and less waiting sounds appealing, The Key is potentially a great idea.”


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Still trying to make up my mind whether to get he Key for my September Canada/NE cruise or not.  I can't physically do, nor do I want to, the FloRider, the rock wall, skating, zipline, or iFly.  However, I very much want to do NorthStar, but I don't see it listed as it being a priority-access benefit of the Key.  Can somebody confirm for me that it is NOT included as a benefit?

Also - I am disabled, and will have a rollator or a scooter for the shows.  Does anyone know if there is any handicapped seating in the Key show areas, or would I have the "regular" handicapped seating, with or without the Key?

Thanx for any and all help!


----------



## Frozen2014

Anyone know where The Key seats are located in the theater?  Are these the first couple rows that are reserved (or not sure if those are just for suite members).  Or further back?  Or in balcony?

DH bought The Key for our cruise as birthday gift ...but not sure I'm thrilled with it.  For me, the theatre seats are the only good thing (if these are the front few row).  My thing is...we go away to get away from the world and spend time together...and now how he'll have internet....so that defeats the purpose.  We don't do rock wall when it's the two of us (as our kids aren't with us) so private sessions to those kind of things won't be used.  Chops lunch and debarkation breakfast...those are nice.  As for carry on drop off at your stateroom...carry on usually has valuables and meds...so I won't want to hand mine over to anyone. (May help DH though)


----------



## mevelandry

Frozen2014 said:


> Anyone know where The Key seats are located in the theater?  Are these the first couple rows that are reserved (or not sure if those are just for suite members).  Or further back?  Or in balcony?
> 
> DH bought The Key for our cruise as birthday gift ...but not sure I'm thrilled with it.  For me, the theatre seats are the only good thing (if these are the front few row).  My thing is...we go away to get away from the world and spend time together...and now how he'll have internet....so that defeats the purpose.  We don't do rock wall when it's the two of us (as our kids aren't with us) so private sessions to those kind of things won't be used.  Chops lunch and debarkation breakfast...those are nice.  As for carry on drop off at your stateroom...carry on usually has valuables and meds...so I won't want to hand mine over to anyone. (May help DH though)



Based on the pictures I've seen on different reviews, the reserved seats are in the first rows.

Regarding The Key: Try it, you never know. I thought Club Level was not useful and a waste of money... Until WDW upgraded us/gifted us a CL stay... Now I am hooked.

Who knows. You might enjoy it more than you think.


----------



## Frozen2014

mevelandry said:


> Based on the pictures I've seen on different reviews, the reserved seats are in the first rows.
> 
> Regarding The Key: Try it, you never know. I thought Club Level was not useful and a waste of money... Until WDW upgraded us/gifted us a CL stay... Now I am hooked.
> 
> Who knows. You might enjoy it more than you think.


Thanks.  That's good if its first few row then (although not sure reserved seating is needed as much on our cruise which is Adventure, compared with Oasis class)


----------



## cel_disney

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks.  That's good if its first few row then (although not sure reserved seating is needed as much on our cruise which is Adventure, compared with Oasis class)



What ship are you on?  

We were on Symphony and it’s the first few rows of the balcony.   If you buy the theatre experience that they sell in the cruise planner that seats you in the first few rows.


----------



## Frozen2014

cel_disney said:


> What ship are you on?
> 
> We were on Symphony and it’s the first few rows of the balcony.   If you buy the theatre experience that they sell in the cruise planner that seats you in the first few rows.



Really?  Those are not the seats I'd want.  I'm more of a front row orchestra gal.  This is on Adventure.


----------



## tnshsms

I know the Key means we can drop off our carry on bags and they will deliver those to the room.  BUT can one of my carryons be a 12 pack of water?  It would be under the weight limit of 25lbs....but wasn't sure if they would do this or not.  Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Ike317

Per the RC page:

Guests may also bring non-alcoholic beverages as carry-on items on boarding day. Non-alcoholic beverages may not exceed 12 standard (17 oz.) cans, bottles or cartons per stateroom. Milk and distilled water brought on for infant, medical, or dietary use are permitted.


----------



## tnshsms

Ike317 said:


> Per the RC page:
> 
> Guests may also bring non-alcoholic beverages as carry-on items on boarding day. Non-alcoholic beverages may not exceed 12 standard (17 oz.) cans, bottles or cartons per stateroom. Milk and distilled water brought on for infant, medical, or dietary use are permitted.



Yea, I know that I CAN carry on water....but what I didn't know is if I had the Key, if I could drop off water as part of my luggage.  And then have them take it to the room.  I just didn't know if they would only take actual luggage or if water would count.  You know, since they can make me pay for it on the ship.


----------



## cel_disney

tnshsms said:


> Yea, I know that I CAN carry on water....but what I didn't know is if I had the Key, if I could drop off water as part of my luggage.  And then have them take it to the room.  I just didn't know if they would only take actual luggage or if water would count.  You know, since they can make me pay for it on the ship.



The water can be dropped off - just do 12 packs not 24 packs so you can get it onboard...


----------



## tnshsms

cel_disney said:


> The water can be dropped off - just do 12 packs not 24 packs so you can get it onboard...



Thanks!!!


----------



## MichelleCanada

We have a cruise booked for August 2020. When will the option for the Key appear as available for purchase?  Dining has just started appearing.


----------



## a1tinkfans

MichelleCanada said:


> We have a cruise booked for August 2020. When will the option for the Key appear as available for purchase?  Dining has just started appearing.



Have you checked internet and more options on the cruise planner?should be there.


----------



## MichelleCanada

a1tinkfans said:


> Have you checked internet and more options on the cruise planner?should be there.


Yes

I wasn’t sure the timeline for when it would open. None of the on-board activities or my time dinning reservations are available yet.


----------



## ultimatefans

MichelleCanada said:


> Yes
> 
> I wasn’t sure the timeline for when it would open. None of the on-board activities or my time dinning reservations are available yet.



I'm booked for January 2020 on Mariner and the Key isn't available for purchase yet.


----------



## pezgirlroy

We have purchased the Key for our end of July Freedom cruise. We did it mainly because we were going to have to buy internet to check on the kids back home.  I am very confused by this reserving seats for shows. Is this only for certain ships? Is this the case for the Freedom of the Seas?


----------



## starvenger

You shouldn't have to reserve shows for Freedom - the reservations are unique to Quantum and Oasis class ships.


----------



## ZerasPride

pezgirlroy said:


> We have purchased the Key for our end of July Freedom cruise. We did it mainly because we were going to have to buy internet to check on the kids back home.  I am very confused by this reserving seats for shows. Is this only for certain ships? Is this the case for the Freedom of the Seas?


My understanding is that you can only pre-book shows on Quantum and Oasis class ships.  But I did read tickets are available for Freedom shows but they are complementary and available on the ship.  When you are on the cruise planner under Entertainment, do you have the option to pre-book shows?  I am sailing on Harmony in September and was able to book shows about a month ago.


----------



## pezgirlroy

ZerasPride said:


> My understanding is that you can only pre-book shows on Quantum and Oasis class ships.  But I did read tickets are available for Freedom shows but they are complementary and available on the ship.  When you are on the cruise planner under Entertainment, do you have the option to pre-book shows?  I am sailing on Harmony in September and was able to book shows about a month ago.


No there is not option to do that.


----------



## TXN4Disney

Has anyone done "The Key" on the Liberty of the Seas? I know the Galveston RCCL terminal is smaller than a lot of others and was wondering about the experience there.


----------



## richmo

Just back from Adventure of the Seas. On Adventure, they don't have reservations for shows, but they do have a seating section reserved for Key and high-end Crown and Anchor statuses for the live shows and the ice show.  Don't see a major advantage to that because 1: it looked like Key members still had to come early since several minutes before the show they'd open those sections to everyone and very few shows filled to capacity anyway and 2: the reserved seating sections weren't significantly better than the rest of the theatre/venue. They also had a Key checkin area at the embarkation port of Bayonne, but, at least when we checked in (about 10:30 for a 3:00 departure), the general checkin lines were no longer than those for the Key. I think the Key members were able to board the ship first, but that was only a 10 or 15 minute difference also.  Another guest was sitting next to us at breakfast at the last port in Halifax that did have The Key and they said they probably wouldn't bother with it again...


----------



## Frozen2014

richmo said:


> Just back from Adventure of the Seas. On Adventure, they don't have reservations for shows, but they do have a seating section reserved for Key and high-end Crown and Anchor statuses for the live shows and the ice show.  Don't see a major advantage to that because 1: it looked like Key members still had to come early since several minutes before the show they'd open those sections to everyone and very few shows filled to capacity anyway and 2: the reserved seating sections weren't significantly better than the rest of the theatre/venue. They also had a Key checkin area at the embarkation port of Bayonne, but, at least when we checked in (about 10:30 for a 3:00 departure), the general checkin lines were no longer than those for the Key. I think the Key members were able to board the ship first, but that was only a 10 or 15 minute difference also.  Another guest was sitting next to us at breakfast at the last port in Halifax that did have The Key and they said they probably wouldn't bother with it again...


DH had bought The Key for me as a birthday gift for our Adventure cruise.  But I had him cancel it as from what I've read, the show reservation seats are up in the balcony.  This is true, right?  For me, reserved seats are one of the best perks, but to me, premium seats are front row on main orchestra level.


----------



## richmo

Frozen2014 said:


> DH had bought The Key for me as a birthday gift for our Adventure cruise.  But I had him cancel it as from what I've read, the show reservation seats are up in the balcony.  This is true, right?  For me, reserved seats are one of the best perks, but to me, premium seats are front row on main orchestra level.



That's correct...the reserved seats were in the balcony, center section. And it was also interesting that it seemed like those using it had to show up early, since they took "The Key" reserved seating sign down about 10 or 15 minutes before the performances.


----------



## Frozen2014

richmo said:


> That's correct...the reserved seats were in the balcony, center section. And it was also interesting that it seemed like those using it had to show up early, since they took "The Key" reserved seating sign down about 10 or 15 minutes before the performances.


Thanks for confirming.  So yeah...having the Key seats up in the balcony, even if front row there, is a negative for me.  I think it differs by ship (e.g. Anthem is front row main level).


----------



## mevelandry

I'll add a detail that we did not know in advance. During the "welcome lunch" and "farewell breakfast" you have to share a table with other guests.


----------



## ZerasPride

Really???? That is something I have never heard before. Are you saying there are only large tables in the main dining room for embarkation lunch and debarkation breakfast? We will be a party of 4.


----------



## mevelandry

ZerasPride said:


> Really???? That is something I have never heard before. Are you saying there are only large tables in the main dining room for embarkation lunch and debarkation breakfast? We will be a party of 4.



I think so.

They had set tables for 6 to 8 people on deck 5 (dining room) and regrouped us... We were 4 couples seated together for lunch.

On breakfast morning, DH and I got seated with a mom and her teenage daughter + a mom and her young son. Completely random.


----------



## ZerasPride

We are not antisocial but do not relish the idea of eating with people we don’t know and being forced into conversation - especially paying extra (with the Key) for the privilege. I wonder if this is how seating was done when the lunch was served in Chops? I’m frankly still not thrilled Royal keeps chipping away at Key benefits.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cel_disney

When we had Key in April - seating was not mixed.   Infact - they only had 1 table for 6 in the breakfast area - otherwise all smaller tables were used on Symphony .


----------



## mevelandry

cel_disney said:


> When we had Key in April - seating was not mixed.   Infact - they only had 1 table for 6 in the breakfast area - otherwise all smaller tables were used on Symphony .



I guess it may vary depending on the ship.


----------



## mevelandry

ZerasPride said:


> We are not antisocial but do not relish the idea of eating with people we don’t know and being forced into conversation - especially paying extra (with the Key) for the privilege. I wonder if this is how seating was done when the lunch was served in Chops? I’m frankly still not thrilled Royal keeps chipping away at Key benefits.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



I'm happy I tried it but I probably won't repeat the experience now that the prices are higher.


----------



## ZerasPride

Glad to hear sharing tables for the Key lunch may be ship specific.  I had not read any reviews of the Key on an Oasis class ship with shared tables.  Still waffling back and forth on whether to cancel.  We just may give it a try for ourselves this once and hope for a Black Friday price reduction to take some of the sting out of the price.


----------



## nancy drew

mevelandry said:


> I'll add a detail that we did not know in advance. During the "welcome lunch" and "farewell breakfast" you have to share a table with other guests.



This was absolutely NOT true for either our lunch in Chops or our breakfast in the MDR. We were seated at a table just for the 3 of us. As far as I could tell everyone else was dining with their own party as well.



cel_disney said:


> When we had Key in April - seating was not mixed.   Infact - they only had 1 table for 6 in the breakfast area - otherwise all smaller tables were used on Symphony .



Agreed. We were seated at a 4 top for our family of 3, and around us were tables of 2-4.


----------



## mevelandry

nancy drew said:


> This was absolutely NOT true for either our lunch in Chops or our breakfast in the MDR. We were seated at a table just for the 3 of us. As far as I could tell everyone else was dining with their own party as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. We were seated at a 4 top for our family of 3, and around us were tables of 2-4.



Which ship were you on? And when?

Because on Mariner, last week-end, that’s how it was (MDR, shared tables).


----------



## BigRob66

I did Mariner in June, and never shared a table.


----------



## mevelandry

BigRob66 said:


> I did Mariner in June, and never shared a table.



Maybe they changed that since. Maybe they were understaffed for my sailing, I don't know...


----------



## nancy drew

richmo said:


> Just back from Adventure of the Seas. On Adventure, they don't have reservations for shows, but they do have a seating section reserved for Key and high-end Crown and Anchor statuses for the live shows and the ice show.  Don't see a major advantage to that because 1: it looked like Key members still had to come early since several minutes before the show they'd open those sections to everyone and very few shows filled to capacity anyway and 2: the reserved seating sections weren't significantly better than the rest of the theatre/venue. They also had a Key checkin area at the embarkation port of Bayonne, but, at least when we checked in (about 10:30 for a 3:00 departure), the general checkin lines were no longer than those for the Key. I think the Key members were able to board the ship first, but that was only a 10 or 15 minute difference also.  Another guest was sitting next to us at breakfast at the last port in Halifax that did have The Key and they said they probably wouldn't bother with it again...


This sounds like our experience on Symphony, and it was totally not worth it even when The Key only cost $19.99 per person per day. We will not bother with it again. They also had hardly any reserved hours for Key guests on Flowrider etc. 



richmo said:


> That's correct...the reserved seats were in the balcony, center section. And it was also interesting that it seemed like those using it had to show up early, since they took "The Key" reserved seating sign down about 10 or 15 minutes before the performances.


Yes, you still have to arrive at least 15 minutes early for shows with The Key because they will open up seating to everyone about 10-15 minutes before the show. 



mevelandry said:


> Which ship were you on? And when?
> 
> Because on Mariner, last week-end, that’s how it was (MDR, shared tables).


Symphony, and in March. Chops was in Chops and the service was terrible. Lunch took 1.5 hours or some nonsense like that. We will be skipping specialty dining on all future cruises as I am not going on a cruise to sit in a restaurant for hours upon hours. Breakfast was in the MDR and we definitely did NOT share a table. There were hardly any people there so we would have told them to seat us at our own table anyway if they had tried to put us with others.


----------



## Wakey

I had Key on Navigator in summer. Was a total waste of money with no discernible benefit at all.


----------



## TXN4Disney

Key Review-Liberty of the Seas Sept 2019
We purchased The Key for our Liberty of the Seas Cruise out of Galveston in September and thought it was fantastic. In Galveston, your perks don't start until after you get through security.  We arrived about 11 to the port, but the security line went quickly. Once you get through security, the priority boarding starts. RC staff are ready to direct Key members to the priority line. We were immediately directed to an agent, checked in and then headed to boarding. We were led to the priority boarding area, where there was no wait, and were on board quickly.
We left a pretty full room of cruisers who were still waiting to board.
Once on the boarding deck, there was another RC staffer holding a "Key" sign and we were pulled aside for pictures and taken to the main dining room for luggage drop off and lunch. This was all very organized and you knew exactly where to go. There was a little bit of a wait for luggage drop, but not inconvenient. They also had extra Key Stickers for your SeaPass card at luggage drop.
We were seated with a group for lunch and small talk was fun. Lunch was a casual pace, and we were not in a hurry. It was a limited Chops menu, but our whole table went for the steak. Yum!
We were able to place drink orders during lunch (part of our separate drink package) so that was nice.  By the time we were done, rooms were ready and we started our cruise.  Our carry on luggage that we dropped at the dining room was already in our room when we finished lunch.
The priority seating for the ice skating show was awesome. The venue was pretty full about 10 minutes before the show, and we were shown to reserved seats. They didn't really open the seating until after the show started, because Key guests were filing in up until the show started.
One night, we received a fruit plate in our stateroom for being in the key.
One other night, we received chocolates.
The seating for main shows is in the center balcony, and we utilized the seating perk for 2 other shows during our cruise. We didn't take advantage of the private hours for ice skating, rock climbing, or FlowRider.
We did utilize priority departure in Grand Cayman because they tender, and actually caught a group of Key members on the way down to the tenders. We were on a tender very quickly.
From what I could tell, it was fairly organized.
Internet was great all week, too so A+ for that inclusion.
On the morning of de-embarkation, we went to breakfast in the last half hour of service. Seating and service was slow, but the staff was overwhelmed getting folks walked down to leave the ship and seated for breakfast. The food was great and we were not in a hurry to get off. We finished breakfast and they elevatored our group down to get off the ship.
Once you get your luggage in the terminal, the perks end.
We were queued in the normal customs line (no biggie).
Overall, priority check-in/boarding, lunch, the convenience of internet, and reserved seating made it a good purchase for us. We are two adults, so no kids to factor in the pricing. My husband LOVED not having to wait in the terminal to board. "Value" is subjective, but I think it was money well spent on the cruise. I would get the key again. I booked super early though, and I believe it was $20 a person per day when I booked.  FWIW, I have no "status" yet with RC, so for my first RC cruise, I'm glad I bought the Key.


----------



## ZerasPride

Thanks for sharing your experience!  We reserved the Key again for our upcoming May cruise since our September cruise was cancelled due to Hurricane Dorian.  Wish we could have gotten that $20 price again but we are paying not too much more than that.  Hope we have an enjoyable experience as well.


----------



## mevelandry

TXN4Disney said:


> We were seated with a group for lunch and small talk was fun. Lunch was a casual pace, and we were not in a hurry. It was a limited Chops menu, but our whole table went for the steak. Yum!



Ok, so you got to sit with strangers on your Key Lunch too? (That happened to us on the Mariner in October!)


----------



## savage1117

We had The Key aboard The Harmony 11/24 and I don't think I pay for it again. 

We did get on the ship right away but when we got to the port they were already calling Gold members and it was 10:20am.  It was nice to have them hold our carry on luggage but we don't use the pools that much so I wouldn't have cared too much to have them with us while exploring the ship. Chop's lunch was in main dining but we did sit by ourselves. It was me and my daughter. It was a good lunch. 

The times for the flowrider, ice skating , zipling etc were mostly on our first sea day and some activities were booked at the same time!  So we never went because the times didn't work for our schedule either.  My daughter wouldn't wake up to go ice skating at 9am (we are both night owls not early birds).

We also never used the reserved seating for shows. We found better seats by ourselves. I loved the fine line show and asked about being seated in the key section without reservations to watch again and they said no.  Not sure if I got accurate info but the show got cancelled anyways. 

We did not get a fruit bowl of any kind and I actually had to go to guest services to get a list of reserved times for activities. 

The breakfast was good and it was nice leisurely getting off the ship.  We did use the internet but I would have bought that anyways.  

So if i could get the key cheaper or equal to the internet package for two people and chops lunch I would do it again.


----------



## ZerasPride

savage1117 said:


> We had The Key aboard The Harmony 11/24 and I don't think I pay for it again.
> 
> We did get on the ship right away but when we got to the port they were already calling Gold members and it was 10:20am.  It was nice to have them hold our carry on luggage but we don't use the pools that much so I wouldn't have cared too much to have them with us while exploring the ship. Chop's lunch was in main dining but we did sit by ourselves. It was me and my daughter. It was a good lunch.
> 
> The times for the flowrider, ice skating , zipling etc were mostly on our first sea day and some activities were booked at the same time!  So we never went because the times didn't work for our schedule either.  My daughter wouldn't wake up to go ice skating at 9am (we are both night owls not early birds).
> 
> We also never used the reserved seating for shows. We found better seats by ourselves. I loved the fine line show and asked about being seated in the key section without reservations to watch again and they said no.  Not sure if I got accurate info but the show got cancelled anyways.
> 
> We did not get a fruit bowl of any kind and I actually had to go to guest services to get a list of reserved times for activities.
> 
> The breakfast was good and it was nice leisurely getting off the ship.  We did use the internet but I would have bought that anyways.
> 
> So if i could get the key cheaper or equal to the internet package for two people and chops lunch I would do it again.


Glad to hear you and your daughter were seated by yourself for the "Chops" lunch in the dining room.  We are a party of 4 (2 couples) and would like a private table.  I do not think the price we paid for the Key is terrible and since DH and I are in a jr suite and other couple is not and we all were going to get the internet package anyway I think we will keep it. (for now at least)


----------



## Frozen2014

Question about The Key and the main theater seats.  Do any of the ships have the reserved Key seats in the front rows of the main orchestra level?  Or are they always the balcony?  We initially booked The Key for Adventure, but then cancelled due to them being on the balcony.  Reserved seats are one of the main benefits for me, and yet I consider prime seats in the front row near the stage.


----------



## Denise W

I know when we have been on Anthem and Symphony, the suite reserved area seats were in the front of the balcony center. 
Denise


----------



## Frozen2014

Denise W said:


> I know when we have been on Anthem and Symphony, the suite reserved area seats were in the front of the balcony center.
> Denise


Thanks.  The ones with the Broadway shows seen worthwhile to consider, but not if in the balcony .


----------



## TXN4Disney

mevelandry said:


> Ok, so you got to sit with strangers on your Key Lunch too? (That happened to us on the Mariner in October!)


Yup we had two other couples at our table.


----------



## BigRob66

I just used the key on the Independence (Dec 14-19).  Chops lunch in the main dining room, rather than Chops.  Then they were selling the chops lunch to paying customers.  I thought I was going to get a fancy "chops" hamburger.  It was literally burgers from windjammers, overcooked and slapped on a bun.  

Fruit was brought to my room.  How nice!  Nope, it was moldy.  Room attendant didn't notice and refused to take it from my room until I left the ship 4 days later.

I estimate that I got on the ship about 45 minutes earlier, and internet.  I wound up canceling the key for my January and April sailings.


----------



## mevelandry

BigRob66 said:


> I just used the key on the Independence (Dec 14-19).  Chops lunch in the main dining room, rather than Chops.  Then they were selling the chops lunch to paying customers.  I thought I was going to get a fancy "chops" hamburger.  It was literally burgers from windjammers, overcooked and slapped on a bun.
> 
> Fruit was brought to my room.  How nice!  *Nope, it was moldy.  Room attendant didn't notice and refused to take it from my room until I left the ship 4 days later.*
> 
> I estimate that I got on the ship about 45 minutes earlier, and internet.  I wound up canceling the key for my January and April sailings.



Huh... I have you contacted RCCL about this?


----------

